# Nuvem... diferente...



## Pedarda (2 Jan 2010 às 16:22)

Boas.
Esta é uma foto que tirei a uma nuvem (esquisita), na zona da Guarda, no dia 07/03/2009, pelas 08h30. Alguém sabe de que tipo de nuvem se trata?


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

Nuvem espectacular parece-me ser uma lenticular, mas não tenho a certeza, deve-se ter dado essa formação devido ao relevo.

Foto muito boa e muito bem conseguida !


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

Sim, uma bonita lenticular.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

Nuvem espectacular


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 13:48)

Pedarda disse:


> Boas.
> Esta é uma foto que tirei a uma nuvem (esquisita), na zona da Guarda, no dia 07/03/2009, pelas 08h30. Alguém sabe de que tipo de nuvem se trata?



Grande lenticular Pedarda! Muito original! É pena não a teres conseguido fotografar completa, mas ainda assim é um grande registo!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2010 às 14:27)

Muita boa foto, espectacular registo


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

Altocumulus Lenticularis e em "dose tripla"! Linda...


----------



## pedrofreak (23 Fev 2010 às 09:52)

interessante nuvem


----------

